# Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar resale question



## j4sharks (Feb 3, 2007)

I have oppty to purchase a 2 BR, Week 4 unit at Hyatt's Hcienda Del Mar property for $12,200.  The unit is worth 2,000 Hyatt points.  Is this a good deal?  Note:  my main interest is in using the points to stay at other Hyatt properties like Tahoe, Carmel, Sedona, Colorado, etc.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if that is a great price but it is a good price. Hyatt sell it for >$24K.  Add most ads for Hyatt sell for more than the $12K for 2,000 pts.


----------



## Floridaski (Feb 5, 2007)

That is a fair price for the points, it is about what you would pay for the Beach House in Key West.  If you are not sure you want this property, you can almost always find a similar price for Key West.  I am not familar with the ROFR on this property.  But, based on the property situation you may be just fine.  If it does not pass ROFR, then try a Beach House unit at around 12,500 for 2000 points.  Let us know if you get the unit....


----------



## j4sharks (Feb 5, 2007)

someone mentioned to me that there are some big changes due at Hacienda Del Mar and substantial MF increases could be coming.  has anyone else heard such comments?


----------



## Floridaski (Feb 5, 2007)

That specific Hyatt property has had issues over the past year.  They have closed the hotels next door.  You may want to check the trip adviser comments as there are some issues.  I personally would recommend a purchase at another Hyatt property.  I love Hyatt and think they will take care of their owners, but there are some unknown factors with that specific property.  You may want to contact http://www.bywindkal.com he has a web page and is very knowledgeable about the Hyatt program.  It is a decent price for the points, but if you are patient - you could get a similar deal for a property that is more secure in the short term future.  IMO the MF will go up at that resort due to the work that needs to be done and the fact of where it is located.  But, again Key West insurance is high also...
There have been some owners at this specific Hyatt property that are perhaps not as happy as other Hyatt owners.  

If you live on the West Coast, I would recommend waiting and purchasing a unit out west.  That way you can always get into Carmel, Tahoe or Colorado.  The Colorado units are perhaps more then you want to spend - but the Tahoe and Carmel locations are perhaps in your budget.  There is always somebody who needs to sell a unit, so do not feel pressure to purchase this unit.  It is always nice to be able to drive to your timeshare if you would like to save on airfare.  That is one reason why Hyatt works for us, we live in Florida and they have 4 beautiful resorts in our state.  Just a few things to consider...


----------



## eugeneleemd (Jan 22, 2009)

*just bought it on ebay!!*

so, just won this auction on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260347077259&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
for annual 2000 points, week 4, for $4970.  For the annual points it seems like an awesome deal.  BUT, didn't do my homework otw i would have searched tugs bbs for all the badness happening at the hacienda.  should i still proceed or exercise my right to punt??


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 22, 2009)

Floridaski said:


> That is a fair price for the points, it is about what you would pay for the Beach House in Key West.  If you are not sure you want this property, you can almost always find a similar price for Key West.  I am not familar with the ROFR on this property.  But, based on the property situation you may be just fine.  If it does not pass ROFR, then try a Beach House unit at around 12,500 for 2000 points.  Let us know if you get the unit....



Be aware, last Sept
 Beach House was ROFR'd at 13500
I dont know about Hacienda.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 22, 2009)

eugeneleemd said:


> so, just won this auction on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260347077259&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
> for annual 2000 points, week 4, for $4970.  For the annual points it seems like an awesome deal.  BUT, didn't do my homework otw i would have searched tugs bbs for all the badness happening at the hacienda.  should i still proceed or exercise my right to punt??



Wow, Ive never heard of 2000 points at this price. If so its a super deal.something must be going on in Hacienda, and there is ROFR to consider, but then again 2000 points goes a long way. I would check with Kal or Carmel85, who always post on this site, to get some insight on this. Hopefully you get good news. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## cookinmamma (Jan 23, 2009)

*That's an amazing price, BUT. . .*

maintenance fees for that property apparently have been very high - like $1500/year - reportedly b/c of owners not paying their fees.  Compared to Sedona's MFs at around $800/yr and High Sierra's that are ~$970/year, that's high.  I've also heard that title will take forever to clear title on this property b/c of laws in Puerto Rico, so both buying and selling (if ever needed) are painful - you may want to call a title company to ask about that.  Still, it's a great price, assuming it passes rofr. Some owners do not seem happy - but they undoubtedly paid much more than your winning bid!

I almost bought a 2000 point unit there for $11K (which at the time I thought sounded pretty good!), but I followed sage TUG counsel to steer clear of the property, at least til some of these issues get sorted out. 

Good luck!


----------

